# Knit and crochet Horse Ear Nets - Fly Bonnet in Black color



## Popelka (Sep 17, 2011)

I just finished this crochet "Horse hat" with knit ears.

I used about 100 g = 250 m of 100% cotton yarn recommended for needles of size 4-4.5 mm.
I used crochet hook of size 3.5 mm for the crochet part and circular needles of size 3 mm for ears.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice.
I am still making them from the pattern I bought from you last year.

Hoping you are enjoyng the day with your family,
Linda


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Popelka, glad to see your posts. you are great at what you do.


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

Popelka -

Do you think these would fit a very large horse? My daughter has a half Percheron/half Quarterhorse, and she is gigantic.

What do you think?


----------



## Popelka (Sep 17, 2011)

Sennaa said:


> Popelka -
> 
> Do you think these would fit a very large horse? My daughter has a half Percheron/half Quarterhorse, and she is gigantic.
> 
> What do you think?


YES, SURE.
it depends on the thickness of yarn and sizes of crochet hook and needles.
This pattern is possible also to adapt in the ear part ( especialy the height/length of horse ears ).
There is the head important thing the distance at the base of the ears and height/length of ear.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

my daughter has seen these and begged me to make them for the horses at the stable where she has taken riding lessons for the last 9 years...i said nope that she had to wait until she buys her own horse then i will knit and crochet for my grandhorse. This is truly a beautiful useful item.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful work. Never saw one or knew of them. How does it fasten so the horse doesn't shake it off? I have a friend a granddaughter who would like one for her h


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

As always, beautiful work! Glad to see you posting!


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

Popelka said:


> Sennaa said:
> 
> 
> > Popelka -
> ...


Thank you, good to know!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

This is confusing to me. Do horses need their ears covered, or is it a decoration?


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

Horse's ears get bitten by flies a lot - it protects their ears.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautifully done..


----------



## kariraaonline.no (Jul 14, 2016)

Hallo. Thank you for membership? I need pattern for fly bonnet. Can i by ? Sorry i dont speek english very good.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello and welcome.
Join Ravelry.com ( FREE) and there are zillions of patterns, some are free, some cost a few dollars.
here is the link for the fly bonnet I make.
Glad you joined us !!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fly-bonnet---horse-ear-nets

quote=kariraaonline.no]Hallo. Thank you for membership? I need pattern for fly bonnet. Can i by ? Sorry i dont speek english very good.[/quote]


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Very nice. I love fly bonnets. They are so useful and do a fine job of keeping the horses more comfortable.


----------



## rickrit (Sep 25, 2012)

How do i find th actual pattern to this.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

rickrit said:


> How do i find th actual pattern to this.


Here is the link.
I have made several. This gal used to be on KP, but sadly she left. She is a darling person. And her 2 girls are just sweet as honey,
PM me if you need help

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fly-bonnet---horse-ear-nets


----------



## vartai (Mar 26, 2018)

How do I get your pattern for this fly mask. I love it and would love to make it for my daughters horse.
Thanks


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

vartai said:


> How do I get your pattern for this fly mask. I love it and would love to make it for my daughters horse.
> Thanks


Hi,
You have to join Ravelry.com {FREE}
And then just buy it. The gal who designed this one was a GREAT member here on KP years ago, but sadly some folks were unkind and she quit the forum.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fly-bonnet---horse-ear-nets

PM me if you cant get it. I will gladly help you


----------



## vartai (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you so much. I will give it a try.


----------



## odette5070 (Dec 21, 2014)

hello
I'm looking for a crochet fly bonnet pattern for my horse ; can you send me on please ? thanks


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

odette5070 said:


> hello
> I'm looking for a crochet fly bonnet pattern for my horse ; can you send me on please ? thanks


These are the BEST. I have made many for the 4H clubs. The designer was a member of KP for a long time.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fly-bonnet---crochet-ear-nets
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fly-bonnet---horse-ear-nets
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fly-bonnet---horse-fly-mask


----------

